# Airbag Fault Code



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I recently received an airbag fault light so I figured that I would scan the module for error codes. This is what I came up with:
Control Module Part Number: 3D0 909 601 C
Component and/or Version: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0352
Software Coding: 0012341
Work Shop Code: WSC 31414
Additional Info: 7L0959339B BF-Gewichtsens. 005 0006
Additional Info: Geraet 00000
2 Faults Found:
01217 - Side Airbag Igniter: Driver Side (N199)
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01316 - ABS Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Has anyone else scanned their car while they had the airbag fault present and if so, is this the usual harness that needs to be changed?


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault Code (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_...Has anyone else scanned their car while they had the airbag fault present and if so, is this the usual harness that needs to be changed?


I always skipped scanning the airbags...even after I got the fault. I'd read enough on the forum to guess what the problem was, so I just took it to the dealer and they fixed it right away.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault Code (spockcat)*

I don't know about the scan, but the Side Airbag for the driver seat is the one that was problematic for mine, and an intermittent fault is consistent with the way the problem was described.
Your service department should be very familiar with how to fix this, as it is certainly not a new problem. I am surprised, however, that yours took this long to appear, so it is possible it's a different problem.
As I've posted before, my tech was 95% certain it was the harness, but changed the airbag at the same time simply to cover the 5% possibility he was wrong and to avoid ripping the seat apart twice.


----------



## Holger_Dansker (Dec 30, 2004)

This just in....
TSB issued for Air Bag warning by VWOA today (or yesterday) informing dealers to repair the harness rather than replace it. My dealer found out this morning when he ordered (or rather, tried to order) a replacement harness for me.
So, the good news here is (I guess) is that no more waiting for parts on back order. 
Lengthening the harness instead of replacing it seems like an OK solution, as if the fixing is not done right the warning will come on.


----------



## eschmitt (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Fault Code (spockcat)*

Today I received another airbag fault. This is my third possibly my fourth one! The first time they replaced the harness, the second time they said it just needed to be plugged back in.
What is the problem with this? Do they know how to permanantly fix this issue yet? Any advice on how to approach the dealer to get it fixed for good?


----------



## ace_vwtech (Jan 13, 2005)

yeah they think they do lol its the way a bunch of techs do it anyway and i have mentioned the new tsb before in another thread so its been out awhile like feb 2 i think before the v8 hesitation tsb, just hack the connector out and splice the wires together simple and better than getting that squre plug through the hole that isnt


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Fault Code (eschmitt)*

Got the airbag fault for the second time and dealer looked at it today. 1st time wiring harness replaced. 6 months went by before it showed up again. This time they say its a control module which is on backorder with no guesses as to when they will get the part in.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault Code (eschmitt) (chicago_gal_950)*

Mine came back a week later after the first fix. Since I have a VAGCOM, I could tell it was the same airbag that had the fault. But without a VAGCOM, you cannot really tell if it is the same airbag giving the fault. So theoretically, it could be a different airbag fault.
My airbag fault was N199 (driver's side, side impact airbag) for those who don't know the code. The first time, the dealer seems to have followed a recent TSB and spliced the wire. One week later, the same N199 fault came back. The second time they said they replaced the airbag and the wiring for that specific airbag all the way back to the airbag controller. Only time will tell if they really fixed the problem.


----------



## robkatz (Nov 23, 2003)

I've been hit with the Airbag Fault.
Over the weekend I was moving the passenger seat back and forth a lot and now, maybe it's only a coincidence, I get the Airbag Fault every time I start the T-Reg.
Does anyone know the location of the airbag controller and the location of the spliced wires recommend in the TSB? I wonder if they're below the passenger seat?
-Rob


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (robkatz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robkatz* »_I've been hit with the Airbag Fault.
Over the weekend I was moving the passenger seat back and forth a lot and now, maybe it's only a coincidence, I get the Airbag Fault every time I start the T-Reg.
Does anyone know the location of the airbag controller and the location of the spliced wires recommend in the TSB? I wonder if they're below the passenger seat?
-Rob

The controller is located under the center console. You could have an intermittant short in the side airbag cable of the passenger seat. Even it the short only happened once, you will always get the fault until the code is cleared. The original airbag TSB listed the fault codes for driver's side (N199) and the passenger's side (N200) - side airbags. If you have a VAGCOM you can check to see which side produced the fault. If you have other airbag fault codes, it is for other airbags.


----------



## snarbles (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Just received mine today.......


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (snarbles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snarbles* »_Just received mine today.......









See this post on what it tool to really fix it for me: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...92439


----------

